

Ask HN: Sources of people for very early app testing - secfirstmd

Hi,<p>Does anyone know places for early app testing? E.g People who are just interested in giving something new a try?
======
jpetersonmn
I think the trick is to build something people want, and you'll have plenty of
people to test it out for you. If you are having a hard time finding people to
test your app, then perhaps it's not something that is going to catch on. Just
my $0.02.

------
vsakos
BetaList is what you're looking for.

[http://betalist.com/](http://betalist.com/)

